
CONTEST: Help Chatroulette Solve Its  Problem And Make Billions - newsit
http://www.businessinsider.com/contest-help-chatroulette-solve-its-penis-problem-and-make-billions-2010-3
======
Hunchr
Interested in entering? Great! Here are the rules:

    
    
        * Entrants must create a slide show presentation illustrating their plan and product. Make sure the text is readable if slides are reduced to 590 pixels wide.
        * Entrants must say how much revenue their plan would produce after one, five and ten years.
        * Entrants must come up with and answer five FAQs that would challenge their plan.

